# Visiting Florence



## Swedegirl (May 15, 2010)

Hi y'all

I am going to be in Florence next week, and I tried to google for a couple of things to do and to buy, but I had only partial luck on finding what I need since I googled in English.
Maybe I am lucky to find someone here that could helpme out a bit?

I was trying to find out if there is a calender type thingie that shows events like meditation,satsang, bajans self realization lectures or workshops in Florence.

I did find a couple of health food stores that seems to stock vitamins/supplements, ecological food and soy creams for cooking/whisking on the mad cow website, but would anyone know of one near the bomboli garden (I probably spelled that wrong?! spell check proposed Stromboli and bombshell, to funny.... )

And lastly:Can I find a place where they sell hindu/buddhist things like malas (hindu/buddhist rosary's) and books,or just a book store/center where they sell "spiritual" books/things?

I would really appreciate some help with this.
And if anyone are in need of some information about Tunisia or Sweden, I'm glad to be of assistance.
regards Swedegirl


----------

